# Smoking Chilis



## BurntWeenie (Jun 23, 2022)

I have a bunch of habaneros and fatalis. I usually dry them in my dehydrator. I have a recteq 590. 
Do I dehydrate then cold smoke?
Do I run my pellet grill on low and smoke/dehydrate?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 23, 2022)

I have no idea, but figured I'd give your post a bump!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Jun 23, 2022)

What are you trying to accomplish?  smoked flakes and powder?  If so,  I would cold smoke then dehydrate.  Word of caution,  do the dehydration outside.  I dehydrated habs a few years ago and luckily put it outside on the porch.  When we walked out our front door we thought we were hit with tear gas,  can't imagine what it would have been like if I did it in the kitchen.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 23, 2022)

I’d likely smoke them dehydrate. I have some powder now that I was gifted. It’s a mix of red savine habanero and fatalis. It’s excellent.


----------



## bertman (Jun 23, 2022)

I've had success smoking jalapeños and habaneros (as long as you like), then dehydrating. We keep them in ziploc bags and use them for up to three years.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jun 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?  smoked flakes and powder?  If so,  I would cold smoke then dehydrate.  Word of caution,  do the dehydration outside.  I dehydrated habs a few years ago and luckily put it outside on the porch.  When we walked out our front door we thought we were hit with tear gas,  can't imagine what it would have been like if I did it in the kitchen.


yep. I've been dehydrating outside for years. I grew ghost peppers for a few years and you could smell them when approaching the house if I had the drier running in the back yard


----------

